# Bamboo



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

Does anyone know how to keep bamboo in a tank? I've seen pictures of people with bamboo in theirs submered. But I was wondering 1. Where you could find it. 2. Is it alive or dead underwater in the tanks. and 3. Does anyone here have bamboo in theirs? Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks guys.


----------



## KHenshaw (Jun 26, 2005)

I am also wondering these same questions, i think its looks different and pretty neat...anyone here know how to keep it?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

buy it from a flower shop or grocery store flower section, and all you do is stick it in the bottom give it some light and ferts and it will grow, bamboo = weed above water, grows slowly in water so dont give it too much ferts as most wont be used.
James


----------

